# EPS on Di2? your views...



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

after a little bit over a year on riding my EPS (built on Feb. 09)









i'm thinking of jazzing it up with a new gruppo ---- the Di2 (Campag's elecronico is yet to come out  )....

your thoughts?


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

add another water bottle cage and ride more. That bike is nice, ride it. Shimano looks like crap on a Colnago


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Definitely no Shimano.


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

my idea came from this










now, does it look like crap?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

No it doesn't, but you haven't got that ferrari frame .....


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

that's a good point.


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

the EPS for Di2...


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

You really need a Di2 EPS frame for it to look good. Shimano is the way to go on the Colnago .


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Nevermind the haters...Shimano will do just fine on an EPS. Like others, I'd get the Di2-specific frame, which will not only look better but will be a more elegant solution in terms of the mechanics of the build as well.


----------



## valtchov (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is my EP Di2 I just built, cable routing was very easy and it looks OK.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

After trying Di2, I sold countless Campagnolo wheels, SR11 and Chorus11 groups to make it happen. It works on a Colnago- http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=70101&start=0


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

That's an amazing review. Well done. Though I have to admit - seeing it on a cross bike caked in mud makes me cringe a little!!!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I have SRAM Red on my Colnago, so I can't knock someone for using Di2.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm sure Cavendish has no complaints about Shimano, nor did Cippolini. Or Lance Armstrong, the six or seven years he won the TDF :yesnod:.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm doing a VTEC swap in my Lamborghini, yo!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

slamy said:


> add another water bottle cage and ride more. That bike is nice, ride it. Shimano looks like crap on a Colnago





chuckice said:


> Definitely no Shimano.


Funny you say that

The Mapei, Rabobank and Milram guys all were on Dura Ace Colnagos.

that includes Freire, Nys, Rasmussen, Zabel, Pettachi, Bettini, Olano, Musseeuw etc etc


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Funny you say that
> 
> The Mapei, Rabobank and Milram guys all were on Dura Ace Colnagos.
> 
> that includes Freire, Nys, Rasmussen, Zabel, Pettachi, Bettini, Olano, Musseeuw etc etc


And they all look awful.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

1Cebu said:


> my idea came from this
> 
> [now, does it look like crap?



Yes it does. Its like spray painted ghetto graffitti on the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel. What's next for Ferrari? VTEC Mugen engines?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Clevor said:


> I'm sure Cavendish has no complaints about Shimano, nor did Cippolini. Or Lance Armstrong, the six or seven years he won the TDF :yesnod:.


The discussion wasn't about whether the components work or not. Of course they do. Those guys can ride on 105 and still win.  Doesn't change the turd-like aesthetics.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

chuckice said:


> And they all look awful.


but those were the ones winning the races.

so we can rightly say that the history and legacy of Colnago was made on Dura Ace.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

The majority of Campag built Colnagos look crap, and that's a fact. Same as Shimano built Colnagos. Do you guys run short stems with spacers? guilty! Do you use different branded chainsets with your gruppo? guilty! Do you run clinchers? guilty! Mismatch of cockpit/post combinations? guilty. Poor colour combination? guilty. Compact cranks? guilt! Sloping geometry? guilty! Not slamming your saddle back? guilty!

What I'm trying to say is that it's not gruppos, but how the bike is built up. I'd suggest some of you ride Pinarellos LMAO.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

ok, lets see how many contraventions I get on my Colnago

Slopping geometry check
Clinchers check
non matching stem/seatpost check

Anyway I like it like that


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

JeremyP said:


> The majority of Campag built Colnagos look crap, and that's a fact. Same as Shimano built Colnagos. Do you guys run short stems with spacers? guilty! Do you use different branded chainsets with your gruppo? guilty! Do you run clinchers? guilty! Mismatch of cockpit/post combinations? guilty. Poor colour combination? guilty. Compact cranks? guilt! Sloping geometry? guilty! Not slamming your saddle back? guilty!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that it's not gruppos, but how the bike is built up. I'd suggest some of you ride Pinarellos LMAO.



Don't obfuscate the central issue: that Shimano has no aesthetic appeal. They make any bike look ugly, and DI2 only makes matters worse.

As to your questions, I use a 13 cm stem with no spacers; I ride only Campagnolo equipment, including chainsets and chains; I ride only Italian-made tubulars; my seatposts are from Campagnolo, unless I'm forced to use the Colnago ones (which I don't like), but my stems and bars are of the same Italian brand, typically Cinelli or Deda (who the hellknows where they're made these days); I use only regular standard cranks and I'm constantly trying to find longer railed SI/SSM/Fizik saddles to jam them back.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Di2 is amazing period, function and design wise. If you can't get over the fact that it is made by Shimano then stay with Super Record.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Why do all these people posting pics of their bikes have the nose of their saddle pointing down? Get out a level or get refitted.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

The biggest fail is your seat angle.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

slamy said:


> Why do all these people posting pics of their bikes have the nose of their saddle pointing down? Get out a level or get refitted.


Because I sit on my seatbones and prefer that the tip of the saddle doesn't push my balls.

works very well for my anatomy. if yours work better with a flat saddle then do it like that.

Also I just finished building this bike and have not yet fine tuned it.

Geez, this thread is full of religious fundamentalists... I'm out of here


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

salsa, lower the saddle, i.e less post, then you'll be comfy with a flat saddle.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

JeremyP said:


> salsa, lower the saddle, i.e less post, then you'll be comfy with a flat saddle.


will give it a try thanks.

However I prefer it like this because otherwise when you go on the drops or when you are climbing seated you will be pressing the junk, in this way I can put good pressure on the seatbones and have no ( or little ) pressure on the package.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> will give it a try thanks.
> 
> However I prefer it like this because otherwise when you go on the drops or when you are climbing seated you will be pressing the junk, in this way I can put good pressure on the seatbones and have no ( or little ) pressure on the package.



If everything is set right, then your junk shouldn't hurt unless you have elephantitis of the nuts. Just looking at that seat makes my hands hurt. With a setup like that, you put a lot of pressure on your hands to hold your body up.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> will give it a try thanks.
> 
> However I prefer it like this because otherwise when you go on the drops or when you are climbing seated you will be pressing the junk, in this way I can put good pressure on the seatbones and have no ( or little ) pressure on the package.


you either need to see a qualified fitter, or go see your doctor. Cause it doesn't have to be like that.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

JeremyP said:


> The majority of Campag built Colnagos look crap, and that's a fact. Same as Shimano built Colnagos. Do you guys run short stems with spacers? guilty! Do you use different branded chainsets with your gruppo? guilty! Do you run clinchers? guilty! Mismatch of cockpit/post combinations? guilty. Poor colour combination? guilty. Compact cranks? guilt! Sloping geometry? guilty! Not slamming your saddle back? guilty!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that it's not gruppos, but how the bike is built up. I'd suggest some of you ride Pinarellos LMAO.


Hate to see what you all have to say about my choice of wheels.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

mtbbmet said:


> you either need to see a qualified fitter, or go see your doctor. Cause it doesn't have to be like that.


I had pudendal nerve imflammation 4 years ago, I had to miss one full cycling season because of that, my doctor specifically ordered me not to cycle.

I don't mind a little pain on my hands after a ride, better than pudendal nerves kind of pain... it is not fun believe me.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

slamy said:


> Why do all these people posting pics of their bikes have the nose of their saddle pointing down? Get out a level or get refitted.


Why does someone always post this comment about level saddles on every picture thread? :mad2:


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> ok, lets see how many contraventions I get on my Colnago
> 
> Slopping geometry check
> Clinchers check
> ...


Excellent taste in stem and post IMO.

<img src="https://a04-b04.mypicturetown.com:80/P2PwebCmdController/cache/.ouc1N.ndCs5w0FAIL7E0NaRu3m6s-vloPV_AXuiU_hCKQO3MbPmqpJ9%26VfaJSBi/item.JPG?rot=1" title="" alt="" width="510"height="768">


Seat angle is questionable though... :idea:


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

I know plenty of folks are speaking tongue-in-cheek about these standards, but I gotta step in and put in my two cents. IMHO, it is not about the gruppo, it is not about the build, it is about getting out and riding. Ideally, riding the bike the way it deserves to be ridden too. So, despite all the flaming and grandstanding on this thread, I hope folks are more concerned with riding your awesome bike well...and not so much worrying about how the bike looks. Really, the average rider has to make compromises. If you are an older rider and live in hilly country, ride a compact. If you have short thighs, adjust your seat forward. If you can't afford Record, heck, buy a mix Shimano group. etc etc ETC. The main reason to put a bike together is not because it looks sweet (though of course that is a factor), but because you love to ride it!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

And I absolutely disagree and completely beg to differ. If I am to part with $10' or $14K or whatever, it better look downright awesome, if not as close to perfection as can be.

I have ridden on DI2 before and its fabulously good functional wise. Even then, ignoring however much it costs, and it does cost a lot, its not coming near any of my Colnagos.

In the 90s, everyone was Dura Ace index blah blah blah, and C-Record index sucks blah blah blah. I enjoyed the most beautiful component group ever manufactured.

If appearances don't matter, then Ferraris ought to look more like Mopar rice-mobiles... Why even bother with the re-design of the 458 Italia? Its performance that counts... So let's just put in that Japanese modified engine in the Ferrari..., Don't forget the monster wing....


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

To some, cycling is a. sport. Goal is to win a race, or get fit, or lose weight. To that end, I guess stuff that functions well is good enough.

To some others, cycling is a passion.


----------



## herbn (Aug 22, 2009)

those flakeboard campy cranks that look like they're made out of left over scraps don't exactly hit the aesthetic ball out of the park, imho.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Sport and passion are rarely separate, so I don't quite understand the distinction iyeoh is trying to delineate. "Passion," of course, is rooted in the words "to suffer" and "to endure," terms very familiar to the sporting cyclist. When you spend hours of your day in the saddle, of course you are showing deep passion (in both senses of the word).
Of course, I don't want to polarize this debate. Nobody on this forum is here to say, "appearances don't matter, ride a junker if you like it," nor is anyone saying, "your bike is a piece of art and should be hung on a wall." My fundamental opinion is that form must follow function. Bikes are meant to be ridden first, drooled over second. There are plenty of beautiful bikes at NAHBS and various international design competitions, but these are simply not the best-riding. So, if you have to break some aesthetic conventions to achieve your goals for more important ride/fit/budget parameters, I say "Go for it!" Especially because the ride is YOURS and doesn't belong to anyone else. 
Nevertheless, form and function are not mutually exclusive. With the proper guidance and resources, you can build a bike that matches your parameters and your ideal ride features and *also* is beautiful. The result is what we call a "dream bike." Once you have created such a bike, the only tough part is to ride your legs off and try to do it justice!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, WS Cliff, you have the perrogative to define passion in whatever way you like to. Form and function are not mutually exclusive, but my form doesn't take a backseat in my book, even though function is equally important. 

And I'm not going to go "ride my legs off" to justify owning Colnagos. If I were 350 pounds andhad a 45 inch waist and bought Colnagos to stare at them all day, its ***nobody's damn business.*** 

Like I said, all power to every DI2 owner. *I* am not going to put DI2 on my Colnago. Period. Like you said, the ride is *mine* and no one else's. I find certain items pretty and have prejudices against others. Its my perrogative. And its also nobody's damn business.

I don't necessary descend down every hill at 50 mph and carve the corners at the intersection like a jackass just because I ride Colnagos, even though they are capable of doing so. Once in while, I enjoy waxing and polishing Colnagos as much as I do riding them. Is that a crime?


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

cool your heads everyone, we are on the same team, we all love colnago


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Can you describe what is "estetically displeasing" in Dura Ace 7800 ? I find it simply beautiful. same for Dura Ace 7700 

Campagnolo carbon cranks looks like the cheapo FSAs and now they have all black record that just looks like Shimano 105 in black Not that beautiful in my book.

I don't like much DA 7900 with its two toned color scheme though. looks like MTB parts to me.

And to satisfy all you "level-saddle-nazis", I put my saddle level now, will post pics later 


( p.s. I still love my Bianchi 928SL more, but don't tell anyone )


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't need to justify anything to anyone. Whatever is ugly to my eyes is ugly to my eyes, even If I were to stand alone against a wave of masses. I don't tell anybody what to use on their bikes, so nobody. decides what I should use on mine. BTW, 7800 cranks look a lot like original Super Record. Imitation is flattery.

And if my balls were to hurt and if I chose to dip my saddle down, or use 5 cm of stacks, its my choice. Make fun of my and I'll point my middle finger in your face and pull down my shorts and moon you. Having said that, all my saddles are level to being tilted upwards slightly, and I use no spacers.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, JeremyP. My comment about doing the ride "justice" was of course tongue-in-cheek and not intended to promote any elitist attitudes..the ride is yours and yours alone! I'm here because I love building up Colnago dream bikes, and I get to do it as my livelihood. Though I may offer my opinions in that regard, they are only opinions, not rules I would dare impose on anyone.
I'd also like to ask that we keep the tone of this forum civil and welcoming. Please keep in mind that RBR's forum guidelines discourage messages posted with profanity or "posted as 'flame-bait'...to incite flames and insults." I love you guys!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Absolutely agree with iyeoh on this one.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

1Cebu - what is the stand with your bike? That is tight. where did you get it? Thanks,


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

not much flexibilty there iyeoh. 
That's the attitude the makes road cycling unpopular to newbies
I love my dura ace c-50 and laugh anytime i read posts you have to put italian components on italian frames. Who made that rule? DB bike snobs?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

rodist said:


> not much flexibilty there iyeoh.
> That's the attitude the makes road cycling unpopular to newbies
> I love my dura ace c-50 and laugh anytime i read posts you have to put italian components on italian frames. Who made that rule? DB bike snobs?



Hey buddy,

All power to you. Enjoy your Dura Ace with your C-50 and stop having insecurities. Honestly, I don't give a crap if you have Indian components on your Colnago. I don't give anybody grief about Shimano on Colnago. 

I'm not putting anything but Italian components on my Colnago. Its my choice. Its what I like for myself. And it isn't anybody's damn business.

You know what's elitist? The last three pages making fun of a saddle tilted down. That's elitist.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

iyeoh, maybe you should look on page1, it is the campag guys who are elitist .


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Campag is for the purist.......how can you think about putting Shitmano on a lovely Italian frame!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

nicensleazy said:


> Campag is for the purist.......how can you think about putting Shitmano on a lovely Italian frame!


That ought to get the hornet's nest buzzing lol


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

You have Super Record 11..... That doesn't need to be replaced yet (unless you've worn it out already) 

If you do replace it, PM me and I'll give you my address to ship the old Super Record parts to.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

I hope you purist are not riding sloping geometry god forbid


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

JeremyP said:


> I hope you purist are not riding sloping geometry god forbid


Blasphemy!  How dare you even mention that?


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

what a lively discussion ......... albeit i don't see anything wrong on dressing up a Colnago with Shimano ............ i will leave my EPS as it is if only to show my appreciation to the fire and passion the adrenalina italiana purists have shown in this forum.

By the way, I do have another cage (same as shown) and this baby registered 5,000 plus kms from March 2010 up to date. I have no regrets with this bike ............ it is my dream bike and it truly rides like a dream. But just like any other gear head out there, I am intrigued with the electronic shifting of Di2 (tried one on a friend's bike .... and my initial impression was superb) and have to try it. Purchased one already ................. now I have to find another frame to hang it on. Would have love the CX-1 (its Asian made and sloping so the purists would have forgiven me) but nothing available here in our parts. Had to settle to another C brand -- Cervelo' - an r3 sl and it would be arriving in a week's time. For those interested ... i will post in another thread on the Cervelo forum.

By the way ............ as to the bike stand ..... it is a generic (no name) Taiwan-made stand sold here in our lbs.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

DI2 is fantastic. Tried it on a friend's EPS and it shifts so incredibly well. Nothing from Campagnolo can match it at the moment (of course I haven't tried teh Electronica group yet). I'm kind of jealous there's no Campagnolo version yet.


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> ok, lets see how many contraventions I get on my Colnago
> 
> Slopping geometry check
> Clinchers check
> ...


Text in tyres are not in line with text in rims.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

358pe68 said:


> Text in tyres are not in line with text in rims.


Sir, congratulations

you reached a new level of absurdity on this thread

my hat is off to you


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

That is the benefit of riding tubulars, logos all align without any need to think about it haha


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Sir, congratulations
> 
> you reached a new level of absurdity on this thread
> 
> my hat is off to you


My pleasure.

Seriously; as you asked, I started to look for any impairment I could possibly find, and bingo...

Honestly, a great bike. Almost as fine as mine EPS. :wink5:


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

1Cebu said:


> what a lively discussion .........  albeit i don't see anything wrong on dressing up a Colnago with Shimano ............ i will leave my EPS as it is if only to show my appreciation to the fire and passion the adrenalina italiana purists have shown in this forum.
> 
> By the way, I do have another cage (same as shown) and this baby registered 5,000 plus kms from March 2010 up to date. I have no regrets with this bike ............ it is my dream bike and it truly rides like a dream. But just like any other gear head out there, I am intrigued with the electronic shifting of Di2 (tried one on a friend's bike .... and my initial impression was superb) and have to try it. Purchased one already ................. now I have to find another frame to hang it on. Would have love the CX-1 (its Asian made and sloping so the purists would have forgiven me) but nothing available here in our parts. Had to settle to another C brand -- Cervelo' - an r3 sl and it would be arriving in a week's time. For those interested ... i will post in another thread on the Cervelo forum.
> 
> By the way ............ as to the bike stand ..... it is a generic (no name) Taiwan-made stand sold here in our lbs.


The Di2 found its way to this build (note the Racing Speed wheels borrowed from EPS) .....


----------

